# PS3 Gran Turismo HD In-game to real life comparision.



## tarey_g (Dec 25, 2006)

This is totally awesome , take a look. The car models in Gran Turismo HD look so real, reality v/s in-game comparision

*generationdreamteam.free.fr/imagesjeux/GTcompaferrari.jpg


*generationdreamteam.free.fr/imagesjeux/GTcompahonda.jpg

And this reminds me  ,need for speed carbon sucks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2006)

Holy Mother of Drool Buckets!!! Hard to say which is which? All of them seem realtime pics.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome man! Where did you get these shots from?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2006)

Can u point out which one of these are real????Plz say where did u get it???


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 25, 2006)

i dont know the source , some one put the direct links to these images on digg, so i posted the same images here. 

Btw , to differentiate betwen the real and in game , the in game ones have the 'target time' , 'best lap' and 'last lap' info on the scren .

GT HD is free for PS3 users , Sony's christmas gift . And this is something that MS or nintendo can't beat this christmas.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 25, 2006)

Very awesome pics.........


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 26, 2006)

photoshopped!


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah evn i think its photoshopped or somthin
i saw its gameplay trailer in 1280*1024 
this r just real photos of the cars
i have seen the gameplay and the surroundings doesnt look so real 
especially mountains and trees
these are fake
__________
but i hav to say the red ferrari in the game looks a lot like the original one
__________
*www.gameinfowire.com/img_show.asp?FName=1548\granturismohd_ps3_146.jpg
this one says its ingame picture


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 26, 2006)

Good that PD, released it as a free demo. Now they should concentrate only on GT5.

OT: Shashank, kya Siggy hai tumhara...


----------



## baccilus (Dec 26, 2006)

Fake i bet


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

oh u were comparin
i thought all the pics were from gt hd
the first red car on the top is from the game
and the same red car on the left is from game
blue car on the right from game and black car above white car is from game


----------



## sanolution (Dec 27, 2006)

give a look he sn jokin ... its awesome
*www.gamespot.com/ps3/driving/granturismo5/screenindex.html?sid=6162521&page=1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

@sanolution
in there every images can be easy figured that its from a game nd not as realistic as the above. So the above are fake.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

No its really gameplay pics 
i saw its latest gameplay trailer
and in the vdeo i saw the screenshots he posted

the first red car on the top is from the game
and the same red car on the left is from game
blue car on the right from game and black car above white car is from game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

see the crowd behind.it is fake 
now see the crowd here.see some difference
*www.gamespot.com/ps3/driving/granturismo5/screenindex.html?page=2


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 27, 2006)

no the crowd looks realistic in the game  they r in 3d and they move and talk and take photos of ur car and their eyes follow the cars
arre see some gameplay videos


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 27, 2006)

The images are real, not photoshoped or fake

I saw it on neowin a few days back, if u look at the people in the background u will find, that they are not real, & also the lightning on the grass is uniform, in reality sunlight on grass is never uniform. The CG shots have Hard shadows, there is no such thing as hard shadow in real life, they edges are always blured, even if 2%.

Looks like with the power of Cell & RSX, they are able to pre-bake the lightning & texture in the models, Doom 3 was the first to show Normal mapping, seems like they have used it in this game a lot, cos no matter how much power a console has, low poly is always good. All they did was to make a high poly model of the car, bake it with lightning & color info, then mount the baked image on a low poly model, to make it look like a high poly model, movies are already using this technique from 4 years to cut the render times.

Good thing to see what the power of PS3 has, they really need some good games, cos X360 has won the war this year


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

no surprise then i have to sell my kidneys and bladder to buy a ps3.
If these are true it is REVOLUTION.i Want such crowds in ea fifa series


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 27, 2006)

All of those who say these are fake should jump in a well.  These ppl have not seen the gt hd videos ,  btw these pics are taken(clicked) directly from a HDTV. The pics were clicked by users from this thread. The replay in the game does some depth of vision effects , ie. blurring the out of focus things which makes the game look spectecular and similar other post processing effects. And for the ppl who dont know anything abt how much time the team spent on modelling one car for the game , let me inform you that the process to model one car for this game took 6 freakin months , and it shows.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2006)

i just hope GTA IV's city also looks as realistic as GT HD's. (& maybe also Next NFS).
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/1934/granturismohdjx3.th.jpg
but one big dissappointment in this game is, the spectators (in game AI people) dont move at all. for such an advanced game, its a bummer.


see this video ->"Gran Turismo HD (working title) Gameplay Movie 6" search for this in www.gamespot.com


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 27, 2006)

I've just got myself a copy of GT4 for my PS2. And it looks spectacular. It just doesn't look like a game. It looks more like a live race on tv. The cars in this game make the cars in Most Wanted and Carbon look like scrap metal. If this game looks so good, i can't even imagine how good the GT5 will look on the PS3 on a HDTV at 1080p. The pics given by tarey_g are definitely genuine, there's no doubt about it.
Btw, a bit of info for aspiring PS3 owners. I just checked the price of PS3 and its 37k for the 20gb and 45k for the 60gb. The games cost 3k per title. These are costs in mumbai (alfa).


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 27, 2006)

gta style games cant have such detailed car models , too much stuff goes on at a time in gta games , such high polygon count models like gt hd are not possible due to nature of the game.


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 27, 2006)

45k...whoa! I won't spend that much amount over even my GF (waise I don't have one...haha)...OK, maybe I'll but then it depends.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 27, 2006)

more jaw dropping comparisions, left ones are in-game right ones are real . enjoy the goodness 

*generationdreamteam.free.fr/imagesjeux/GTcomparaferrari.jpg
Yea i know the rules abt posting thumbnails,but the pics were so sexy 
__________
and some more ...

*generationdreamteam.free.fr/imagesjeux/GTcompalancer2.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> gta style games cant have such detailed car models , too much stuff goes on at a time in gta games , such high polygon count models like gt hd are not possible due to nature of the game.



not the cars, but the City itself. coz RockStar does/has not used a Licensed Car in any GTA till date.

there were rumors, that GTA IV will have Photo-Realistic City/buildings...

btw back to topic, does GT HD cars have Damage models??? 
& its tracks are  more or less same as NFS. NO Complete FREEDOM as in GTA games. its like a closed circuit, you cant leave the circuit.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2006)

GTA isn't an all out racing game which is for the very reason that it is an open ended environment to explore.As far as Grand Turismo & NFS go they are full fledged racing titles.Grand Turismo is based on more of a simulation control systems which makes it difficult to control the car for a first timer.NFS series has an history of reinventing itself with a Storyline & races modes a feature which GT series don't posses.The car detail in Grand Turismo 4 is excellent but then again the game gets repetitve after having circled the same tracks again & again.Only heavy graphics won't make it a stellar title but it must have some other changes which would enable a better gameplay.

Take Burnout Revenge for example.This is a game which broke all barriers of graphic detail for racing titles in console gaming.The car reflection & the sunshine detail was something else in itself.Added bonus was the adrenaline rushing gameplay.Now this is a title which I would like to make a next-gen mark & it wouldn't be a surprise if it makes sales records. 

Come to think of it The only thing going for GT HD is the jaw-dropping graphic detail at the moment.Me says wait till the game finalises & then we could see the real effects.


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 28, 2006)

GT4 HD looks like crap and all those pics are photochopped. Here it is in action

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am30qc6hDZ4&mode=related&search=

The only thing good are the draw distances.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree with @allwyndlima. The gameplay in GT4 can get frustrating sometimes due to its insistance on being ultra-realistic. Especially when the game forces you to earn driving licences by passing some very annoyingly tough tests. These licences are essential if you wanna play career mode. Also it takes ages for someone to learn to drive these ultra-realistic cars. Most of the time spent early on in the game is in trying to keep the car on the road, even if you're familiar with driving games. The NFS series was much lenient in this aspect. Even a newbie can learn to control the car very quickly in NFS. Burnout Revenge on the other hand-since it essentially concentrated on crashing opponents-felt like you could almost drive with your hands off; it was that easy. Also all the cars handled the same in Burnout. Although i've yet to see a game which can match Burnout Revenge's sense of speed that it gave to players. Simply awesome. And the graphics were mind-blowing, even considering PS2's rather old hardware.
In the end though, GT HD won't be for everyone. Only people who enjoy and have the patience/skills to drive ultra-realistically should go for it.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> GT4 HD looks like crap and all those pics are photochopped. Here it is in action
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am30qc6hDZ4&mode=related&search=
> 
> The only thing good are the draw distances.



Great dude , we will now judge the visual quality of a game from a crappy looking youtube video. Why didn't i ever think that, great!
I wasted my bandwidth downloading the HD videos of the game which look exactly like this , and btw these are the user submitted images in the forum link i posted before in this thread. Download and watch some Hd content if you can and then give your opinion.
__________


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> In the end though, GT HD won't be for everyone. Only people who enjoy and have the patience/skills to drive ultra-realistically should go for it.



dude , the game is a real driving simulator . Its not arcade racing, even i am too not a big fan of simulation racing, but many ppl are . if they made this game like nfsu then what will happen to the ppl who want to play games like what gt is now.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah the crowd gives a real feel to the environment but i still hope the do some more hard work on getting character skinning top notch.U know the blur of vision for background is called depth of field it also supports real time life like motion blur


----------



## nix (Jan 1, 2007)

i cant believe my eyes....


----------

